# For SALE



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

I have for sale a 9wt TFO Bob Clouser series rod. With the blue cloth carrying case. No warranty card. However you can apply online. It is used and very heavily however it is still in great shape. I just got a new 8 wt and sold the reel that was on this one to get new reel. Actually I traded for te reel I wanted any way now I have an empty 9wt. I am off tomorrow. 190.00 or a REASONABLE OFFER. this rod went new for 275.00


----------



## CaptainClif.com (Jan 25, 2008)

I havent fish this series rod, and I use allot of rods, one really nice thing about TFO, is turn around time if it breaks. That alone is worth so much. I use a TFO 10 wt. and have had it broken by a client and by myself (_awful embarrassing trolling motor accident by me_) Back within a working week both times. FYI


----------



## 2flyfish (Mar 12, 2013)

CaptainClif.com said:


> I havent fish this series rod, and I use allot of rods, one really nice thing about TFO, is turn around time if it breaks. That alone is worth so much. I use a TFO 10 wt. and have had it broken by a client and by myself (_awful embarrassing trolling motor accident by me_) Back within a working week both times. FYI


I broke a snake guide off of a 6wt axiom during some very cold weather steelhead fishing and sent it back on a Thursday. It was on my porch Monday. TFO has amazing turn around. Bang for the buck too. My next rod will be a TiCRx 10 or 12wt. I've yet to move there and determine what I need. One more month and I'll be there. Time to hang up the 2 and 4wt I guess. 

Mike


----------



## samjohnsonus (Jul 12, 2013)

Great deal to opt.


----------

